# Corn Prevent Plant Hay seeding?



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I have about 100 acres of corn that looks like won't get planted due to the wet spring. If I take the prevent plant option with my crop insurance I can seed those acres to small grain or forage the way I understand. It can not be harvested until November 1st, which is really a roll of the dice weather-wise around here.

What kind of forage or small grain crop would be best to plant so as to get some use out of it when it is harvested so late, after November 1? Either to combine or make cow hay out of? The way I understand, it could be planted about any time after June 15. Not sure on all the details. Thanks!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If you wanted a new stand of alfalfa a guy could seed it and then stalk shread it off a couple times,then cut regrowth Nov 1.OUCH that's LATE

Could do same with annual rye but would have a lot of seed in the ground to deal with.

Sorghum Sudans would have prussic acid issues after frost prly.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

You state you have cattle. 100 ac. is a lot of feed! I would consider on part of it a BMR sorghum or BMR sorghum-sudan. A sweet stalk sorghm might work to. By the first of November I don't believe prussic acid would be a worry. I would just graze it off during the winter and not harvest it. Mel


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I would have said sorghum as well. We couldn't plant an acre of corn in '95. We went to all milo, cut the grain then chopped the stubble. Made pretty good feed.


----------



## honesthilb (Jan 22, 2013)

I am dealing with the same questions also. I also have corn ground in SE Minn that is to wet to plant.

I am hoping they will release the cover crop for feed/harvest before Nov 1. When the conditions are fit, I think I will plant oats and hope to make wet bales out of it, if it is released. Any other ideas would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Barnrope, when do you ususally get your first killing frost/freeze?

Regards, Mike


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Should probably add we planted short season milo, it was very late June if I remember correctly. Getting the grain to dry will be the challenge. We put up about 20,000 bu wet, stored in a high moisture Harvestore. I've known guys cutting late planted milo in snow in December.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

The first killing frost averages about the first week of October. Thanks!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Sounds like you can't seed the forage crop until 25 days after the takeing PP,so depending where you at around June 25.For after corn PP.Later yet for soybean PP.Just talked with insurance man,there is a ton of rules to follow.*


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe one of the smaller(shorter) milo varieties....that would cut down on your forage part but maybe you could get the grain heads to mature as some of the smaller varieties are about 95-100 days.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I was told yesterday,that if you take PP on the corn you need to wait 25 days to seed a forage crop.It would be riskier seeding June 25 compared to June 1 depending on moisture conditions.

Is that STUPID or what??


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I was told yesterday,that if you take PP on the corn you need to wait 25 days to seed a forage crop.It would be riskier seeding June 25 compared to June 1 depending on moisture conditions.
> 
> Is that STUPID or what??


I assure you that it is not. Those who make millions off of the farm bill and kick back hundreds of thousands to the politicians make darn well sure that they will be paid. While it may make no sense to you or I there is someone out their laughing their way to the bank with my tax money and no morals.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry meant to say not to the authors slash cheaters getting rich off of my taxes.

Absolutely stupid for anyone with at least 50% mental capacity and a conscience.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Sorry meant to say not to the authors slash cheaters getting rich off of my taxes.
> 
> Absolutely stupid for anyone with at least 50% mental capacity and a conscience.


You totally lost me with your comment. :huh:

I don't know what cheating has to do with anything about this post.Some people are in a bad situation with getting crops in and may have lost all their alfalfa acres to winter kill also.So if they can't get the corn in by the final planting date it may be a opportunity for them to establish some new seeding.So it would make a lot more sense to alow them to seed as soon as conditions permit then to have to wait till june 25 when it may be 100 degrees out and not a good time to seed new alfalfa.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion. Was not meat toward the farmer spending his hard earned dollars trying to diversify risk.

I am referring to the beurocrats writing this and those lining their pockets telling them what to write.

I did not mean to infer that anyone utilizing the programs fall into that category. Nor that the 25 day window makes sense.

I agree and did not mean to disagree with what you stated. Any normal person probably will.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would plant a warm season summer annual such as pearl millet, sudangrass, or hybrid sorghum/sudangrass. A photo-period sensitive variety would be preferable, but this year you can't be picky. Pearl millet and Sudangrass would eliminate any Prussic Acid concerns. If you decide to go this route, get your seed shopping done, make your purchase and take possession ASAP. Most summer annuals are in short supply and in high demand.

If you are going to plant oats I would wait until at least Mid July, but have it planted by the 10th August at the latest.

If you would consider grazing, your options would be much wider, and your feed costs lower than harvested feed.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd suggest sudan or sudax but you have the early frost to consider. Pretty sure it'd be way too late to get anykind of ryegrass going. If you have the ability to chop it a forage sorghum of some kind may be your best bet but with your early frost...

Where is the hundred acres at compared to the cows? Maybe plant ryegrass and stockpile it for winter grazing?

Wondering if you could wait awhile till like around the first of July or so and see if you could get a forage soybean....

Even if they got frosted you could cut and round bale it. I've bought bean stubble bales at the auction before dirt cheap for bedding and the stupid beef cows ate more of it than they laid on.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Grazing is not likely an option as it has no decent fence and the landlord has it in the lease that she wants no livestock on the farm. I might be able to persuade her to let me, but It would be easier just to bale, combine, or chop it and bring the feed home.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

barnrope said:


> Grazing is not likely an option as it has no decent fence and the landlord has it in the lease that she wants no livestock on the farm. I might be able to persuade her to let me, but It would be easier just to bale, combine, or chop it and bring the feed home.


 I agree, as long as it will still pencil out, sometimes it is just easier to let closed minds alone. Fencing and water issues are always easier to work around than closed minds.


----------



## AQHACWBY (Feb 6, 2012)

You can seed it down with Pea/trilage/oats, it makes great high moisture cattle feed.
We also put a little of last year soybean seed in.
Have done this in the past when we get wet springs.
Will the landlord let you seed in alfalfa in the fall?
Hay will be a good commodity this fall and next two years.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I am leaning towards planting a good seeding of alfalfa with a light cover crop. I have never seeded alfalfa past about May 1. I think it will still work though. It should make for a nice stand next spring. Also the field has some spots that stay wet quite a while after heavy rain and I don't know how the alfalfa will get along. Might just give it a go. Whatdaya think?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

One true way to find out.


----------



## honesthilb (Jan 22, 2013)

You better check on that alfalfa. I was told yesterday I can't plant alfalfa until July 4 and after. Also another great kicker, if you collect over $200,000 on your PP, there will be a mandatory audit. That changes the game a little for some farmers.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

honesthilb said:


> You better check on that alfalfa. I was told yesterday I can't plant alfalfa until July 4 and after. Also another great kicker, if you collect over $200,000 on your PP, there will be a mandatory audit. That changes the game a little for some farmers.


The planting date for alfalfa or cover crop depends if the intended acres were corn or beans.

http://cornandsoybeandigest.com/blog/corn-and-soybean-farmers-need-pay-attention-crop-insurance-late-planting

HERE I was told June 25 for PP corn acres and July 5 for soybean acres.

My biggest concern seeding this time of yr would be getting it to establish.Worse case a guy would seed it and there was enough moisture to germinate it then it became hot and dry before roots went down,

Seed,Pack and hope for wet weather,LOL.


----------

